# Help! Service Engine light on!



## badtenant (Jun 15, 2006)

I just ran over a piece of rubber in the road and it looks like something was disconnected. Now my Service Engine Soon light is on. I can't get under the car right now to see where the connector plugs in but here is what it looks like:

Grey on the outside
Thin green
Red center with 4 connections


Does anyone know what this does?

Thanks


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

hm.....gotta look into my car....if i find out...i'll let you know...


----------



## badtenant (Jun 15, 2006)

It's my o2 sensor!


----------

